# I get my puppy back soon!!!!



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

So I have a husky that my parents got me almost 4 years ago, but I couldn't have her in my dorm last year and there's no room here at my grandmas but my dad rented a house and we move in the first, then we're going to get a kennel, and then w get to bring her over! She pretty much has to stay in th garage, but it's a GIANT heated garage...eep in excited to get my puppy back!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

